# Boertjie in Dubai



## FrankJNR (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi to all Afrikaans South Africans in Dubai. I am new here an need some assistance with making new friends here as well as getting advise on rent of apartments in the Silicon Oasis area. Some advice on traveling around Dubai would be appreciated as well.

If there are any South African Communities around the Silicon Oasis area please contact me - would like to get in contact.

Thank you


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

FrankJNR said:


> Hi to all Afrikaans South Africans in Dubai. I am new here an need some assistance with making new friends here as well as getting advise on rent of apartments in the Silicon Oasis area. Some advice on traveling around Dubai would be appreciated as well.
> 
> If there are any South African Communities around the Silicon Oasis area please contact me - would like to get in contact.
> 
> Thank you


May be better if you posted this under the Dubai section....


----------

